# movie menu with htpc



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I currently have about 12 Terabyte's of movie's. I currently have a Word document which I print off, then my friends find a movie to watch. Is there a program/database I can use with my P.C. that will show the name of the movie along with a picture? Something I can update when I store movies on my hard drive. I'm currently using Cyberlink Power DVD 12 to play movies. I tried using Microsoft media player with limited results. (it sucked). I am currently using Windows 7, Do I need to upgrade to Windows 8.1? 

I'm just looking for a program to quickly view movies, It doesn't need to be a point/click/start option. Just something better than a printed word document. 

Something like IMDB but a list of MY movies. 

Will JRiver media center do what I need?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There are quite a few DVD catalog software programs out there;
Movie Collector
DVD Profiler
PVD Personal Movie Database
EMDB (Eric's Movie Database)
and many many others.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I use JRiver, and OpenElecXBMC... Both of them are excellent for picking out a movie quickly. OpenElec is free, and I run it on my Media Server since it runs off a flash drive. I run JRiver when I use my HTPC.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

ok, Ill give some of these a try. Will I have to re-enter all my movies into this database or does it check my folders automatically and load them. Does it give a short synopsis and screen shot "dvd cover". Is it best to use JRiver or a free ware copy? I don't mind paying for something that works, it really sucks to use free ware that is buggy or not supported when you need help.
Thanks a lot, this will simplify things quite a bit.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

JRIVER by far the best....


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JRiver, and XBMC both will search where you tell it your movies are and then catalog them for you to select which ones you want to watch. I like XBMC better for Movie info.


----------



## xtinkshun (May 6, 2011)

I downloaded both, Ill try each and decide from their. Thanks for your input


----------

